

Show HN: Chrome extension to navigate dependencies in Node.js projects on Github - lxe
https://github.com/lxe/require-navigator

======
jameswyse
I've been using something similar for a while:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-
linker/jlma...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-
linker/jlmafbaeoofdegohdhinkhilhclaklkp)

Pro tip: Add an 'npm' shortcut to your chrome address bar. Link it to
[http://ghub.io/%s](http://ghub.io/%s) and 'npm <packagename>' will take you
directly to the repo.

You can also do this in the shell with 'npm repo <packagename>'

~~~
lxe
Oh nice! I had no idea this problem was already solved. I'm using ghub.io in
the background as well.

Also it seems that I learn a new `npm` CLI command every few days!

~~~
bahmutov
same with `npm home <pkg name>`

------
michaelchum
Is there a similar tool for Python?

------
lxe
This is a simple chrome extension for navigating Node.js dependencies in
Github.

Clicking on node require()s takes you to their Github project page, a relative
file, or a Node.js API documentation page.

Uses ghub.io for all npm packages, and Node docs for the native modules.

I hope you find it useful!

------
NARKOZ
Similar extension for Ruby gems:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/crank-for-
rubygems...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/crank-for-
rubygems/aeekfpaigbeblmpeliiomcamnipcglii)

------
tpae
Super cool. Great work.

------
woah
Wow. Very useful

